

Idea: Instapaper for things to listen to - squealingrat

App for Android, iOS, and Mac<p>Should enable adding of MP3s, Youtube (lectures), NPR, Podcasts, etc.<p>You can either choose what to listen to, or be given a playlist of content that will play while you work.
======
joebadmo
I had a similar idea. Could be as simple as a personal rss podcast feed with a
bookmarklet that lets you add items. I'd certainly use it.

------
JayCruz
I've created two folders in Instapaper, one called Listen Later and the other
Watch Later. It has worked out for the most part.

------
joshontheweb
That is kind of what <http://dar.fm> is trying to do.

------
squealingrat
It would need to sync your location between places....

